# Manure pile set-up



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A manure heap doesn't need to take up much room *if* it is made correctly. 

It is usually square in shape with the walls kept straight and as it gets higher so it is shaped a bit like a chair only the bottom is sloped to get a barrow up it. 
The advantage of this is that by standing on it as you shape the sides and spread it about, you compact it which makes it break down a lot faster. 

I kept three heaps, the main one which was BIG, and two smaller ones that we would let rot down and use one each year on the garden. 

As for placement, do what is convenient and close at hand.


----------

